# good dry/wet performance 205/50r15



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

looking for a set of 205/50r15 for my 91 corrado

something good in dry and won't kill me in the wet

tuned 1.8T swap so it'll have a little power


----------



## 88jettaguy (Mar 4, 2008)

Toyos Proxes T1R never failed me wet or dry!!!! Beware below 55° they tend break traction in hard cornering.

Good luck with whatever you choose.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

what about bridgestone RE71R

there's a set locally used for pretty cheap. they seller claims 90% left. was going to check those out. i hear they have great traction but are noisy and wear faster. but for the price and the fact i won't be driving the car a ton it won't really matter to me.


what's the age life for rubber these days? they are manufactured mid 2018.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Not a whole lot being sold in the US in that size any longer. Dunlop DZ102, or Nitto Neo Gen are both available in that size that are not outrageously priced, that would do ok in the wet. Extreme Performance (Super 200) tires like the RE71R will possibly kill you in actual rain.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

i ended up picking up the RE71R's

really don't plan on driving this car in the car, but if they really are that sketchy then maybe not the best idea??


----------



## rinkymehra (Mar 27, 2020)

Facing same issue any help will be appreciated


----------



## brodlins (Aug 5, 2020)

Choose Michelin tires if you have enough budget.


----------



## NasMK4_2 (Sep 14, 2020)

michellen pilot super sports


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

NasMK4_2 said:


> michellen pilot super sports


Has ZERO 15" fitments. 
None. Nada. Zilch.
Heck, using Michelin's site, it doesn't appear that they currently make _anything_ in a 205/50-15.


----------



## krzyss (Mar 20, 2002)

*Try Continentals*

https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...05WR5ECS&vehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes

Good luck!

Krzys


----------

